# Problem with network printer - Canon LBP2900



## djwong (Aug 20, 2007)

Operating System : 
Windows XP Home SP2 (my laptop) & Windows XP Pro SP2 (my friends desktop)

Problem : 
Very slow printing using network printer and sometimes not responsive after the notification box appears - Canon LBP2900, which is connected to a print server using Windows 98. 

Remarks: 
The printer is connected through wireless connection and everything runs smoothly during the installation of the printer driver in both machine (installation by browsing the network).

Both machine and the print server can communicate with each other in the network. 

I have 2 other colleagues using Windows XP Pro (Not SP2) and wireless connection, and both appear to be working very well with the network printer.

Now I have tried almost everything I could find from the internet trying to solve the slow printing problem. Below are the methods that I have been trying in order to cater with the problem. But none of them works!!

1)	Closing windows firewall completely
2)	Reinstall the latest Canon LBP2900 driver (ver 3.00) from the website and unblock the RPC server process in windows firewall  this is used when I installed the printer by browsing the network.
3)	Setup the network sharing using Network setup wizard.
4)	Enable NetBIOS over TCPIP
5)	Reinstall the printer using standard tcpip  the print server IP is 192.168.1.33. But the machines failed to detect it during the installation process.
6)	Go to the Microsoft website and ask for the hotfix KB893225 and installed it.


Everybody, please help me! What else should I do to solve this problem? Any other way that could be thought of instead of rollback the OS to SP1?


----------



## lexicon (Sep 10, 2006)

i hope it's not a virus


----------



## djwong (Aug 20, 2007)

It shouldn't be the virus problem. I have been checking both systems regulary using latest virus database. In my opinion, it is most likely the SP2 problem itself. But I just wish to find a way to solve this without have to rollback the system to SP1. Any ideas everyone?


----------



## djwong (Aug 20, 2007)

Anyone have any idea?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I can't even begin to imagine how SP2 could cause this.

Let's reset the stack, just to see if that might help.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## djwong (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks, Johnwill. I will try it on Monday when I come to office. Will give u the feedback.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let us know.


----------

